# Norfolk



## Tailendcharley (Apr 19, 2007)

Morning all,


In a couple of weeks time I am off for a weeks tour around Norfolk. 

Norfolk is one of those Counties that I have never been too or indeed know anything about. 

Anyone out there know of any good campsites next to the sea with good views and any ideas of what to do or where to go in Norfolk.


Thanks for reading.....regards

Smithy


----------



## telboy1 (Nov 3, 2007)

There is a campsite at Wells Next The Sea. It is only a 5 minute walk to a lovely beach and 20mins to the town. the campsite is quite expensive in the summer and not the poshest but where it is makes up for it. You can also walk to Holkham Hall as the campsite and beach are part of its estate. If you watched Kingdom this is the beach they used for filming
Dawn


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Have you already checked out the MHF campsite database?
There are quite a few coastal sites listed there.


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

HI,
I'm just back from a weekend at Happisburgh, near Stalham & Cromer.

It's basically a field on a cliff top, with a toilet/shower block, a washing up area & some electric hook ups.

We have camped there for 25 years and love it. Over that time we have watched the gradual erosion of the cliff and the resultant changing landscape.

There's a church, a pub and a red/white striped lighthouse - and a beach.

If you go on Flickr and type in Happisburgh you'll see some stunning photos. This site also has interesting information about the erosion http://www.happisburgh.org.uk/ (sorry, not sure how to post a link).

Have a good week. I love Norfolk, partly due to having lived in Norwich for a bit.

Lesley


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Lesley, you lived in Norfolk for a bet. Was it worth it?

I know Happisburgh and done some hashing there using the pub for a beer on route.


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

Have pm'd you Hampshireman.


----------



## hiker (Jun 22, 2008)

What sort of things are you looking for? It's a long coastline, from the Wash round to Yarmouth! We go up to the north coast for walking & bird reserves, & can do it as a day trip so don't often take the van up. The bits we know well tend to have long shingle ridges & marshes - not what you're looking for??? Have stayed around Sheringham/W Runton a few times, can walk to the coast but no real sea views from the sites we used. Coastal sites tend to be mega (so not for us!) & CL's heavily booked in the summer.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Lesleykh said:


> . . . Over that time we have watched the gradual erosion of the cliff and the resultant changing landscape.
> 
> There's a church, a pub and a red/white striped lighthouse - and a beach.


Is that near the sign that reads " beware cliff ero
s
i
o
n
:wink:


----------



## DustyR (Jan 26, 2009)

Likewise we had never been touring in Norfolk but have recently returned from touring the coast of Norfolk during 2 weeks when we had that BBQ summer heatwave, we had no rain and lots of sunshine I guess that was summer!!. We started off at CCC @ Sandringham but wished we had booked the CC site which is much better, however not quite next to sea. Can recomend Manor Farm Caravan & camping site at East Runton. There is a separate field for motorhomes with good sea views and a clean modern toilet block. Also only 10min walk into town and supermarkets and also train station if you want to leave motorhome behind and visit the towns along coast and its cheap. Good for cycling in Norfolk quiet roads and no hills!! We moved inland to the Broads and found CCC CS @ Ludham, again highly recomended.


----------



## dannimac (Jun 8, 2008)

Smithy

thanks for raising this topic. We're going to Norfolk following the Lincoln show in September and we know absolutely precious little about it other than we've always wanted to go and the Pensthorpe estate looked lovely on Springwatch!

I'll be watching this thread avidly and hoping you get lots of replies!

D


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi if you fancy a couple of nights by the Broads, there is a lovely little site right next to the river at Reedham Ferry, and the pub there does really nice meals...........we were there three weeks ago and I can recommend the steaks esp the one in blue stilton. http://www.archerstouringpark.co.uk/

Also another really nice site overlooking the Broads with a indoor pool and a good pub is the Waveney River Centre ( we go there in winter too).....you can watch the boats go by from your MH.
 http://www.waveneyrivercentre.co.uk/


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

We regularly use Waxham Sands Holiday Park, very basic site but right against the dunes. The beach is sandy and quiet, and you can walk along to Sea Palling, about a couple of miles. There are normally quite a few seals around early morning and in the evening. There is a decent Fish and Chip van based there too.
If you want the luxury of the Caravan Club, then Incleboro fields has reasonable views out to sea, if you can get booked in onto a terraced pitch.
Colin


----------



## 122877 (Apr 27, 2009)

We used the site at Reedham ferry last year and it is a very quiet and friendly site. Another 'must do' site is a bit further north at Acle.called Clippesby hall, a great site again quiet and friendly set in the grounds of the old estate, pitches are set in clearings in the woods 2 or 3 units in each clearing or on the main field, outdoor heated swimming pool and a good site for either visiting the broads or yarmouth. I love Norfolk and head off there whenever I can.
Nichodia


----------



## Tailendcharley (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks for all the suggestions fellas n galls..I've noted them and looked on my big map...Norfolk seems to be a nice place to explore...all I want now is the promised.....'bar 'b' que' Summer....oh well, we can hope..

Thanks again   

Regards

Smithy


----------



## hiker (Jun 22, 2008)

dannimac said:


> the Pensthorpe estate looked lovely on Springwatch!


Haven't been yet this year but it's always good value - especially as it's 2-for-1 entry for CC members! There's a good variety, each on a small-medium scale - captive & free-flying, domestic/exotic & wild/native birds,, then lakes, interesting gardens, estate walks etc. If you fancy places teeming with wild birds try the RSPB Titchwell Marsh & the NWT Cley Marshes reserves on the N coast - both have good visitor facilities, especially at Cley, so you don't have to be an obsessive twitcher to enjoy them! There's a "Coast-Hopper" bus which runs between King's Lynn/Hunstanton & Cromer, which could be useful. There are plenty of "Estates" from Sandringham (with sites for both clubs) to NT places such as Blickling. If you fancy visiting Norwich then the C & CC site is good - it's very close to a traffic-free cycle & pedestrian track which goes virtully into the centre. Other people have mentioned the Broads... In the south we have Thetford forest with campsites & activities, especially "mountain" biking, Bressingham Gardens (complete with steam trains), etc. OK, I've moved away from the original topic somewhat!


----------



## mia (Jul 31, 2009)

theres loads of sites in norfolk, especially round the coast. depends what youre looking for. yarmouth area is more touristy with the arcades, sea life centre, circus and so on whereas wells is "nicer" if you catch my drift and more relaxing 

there was a handy little guide in this months practical caravan mag with a list of the campsites in each county

mia x


----------

